# [Q] Flashing i717 ROMs on T879



## Flare106 (May 22, 2012)

I have been searching high and low for a solution and I can't seem to come up with anything. So I was hoping someone here may have some input.

As you know, development for the t879 is pretty slim, so I have been trying out i717 ROMs by swapping the boot.img and everything works except for vibration and WiFi. I have spent hours trying different things to get this to work with no success, I'm at a loss and not sure where to look further.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T879 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a kernel issue.


----------



## Flare106 (May 22, 2012)

I don't think the modules are being symlinked. Would it be possible to make a script and run it with script manager?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T879 using Tapatalk 2


----------

